# Breakaway Omega - 10'6" Photos



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Last month I test cast the new rod I build over the Winter months. Here are a couple of photos - Fuji butt cap, flocking over cork tape, American Tackle "slim" reel seat, and Fuji "K" guides. Photos did not turn out so good from my phone.

Sandcrab

Reel Seat









Butt Cap









Guides








Foregrip


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Gotta love those "K" guides.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

Looks nice. What's your guide size and setup? Knowing you it's probably a conventional setup?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Conventional is right - had to match the new Akios reel I had gotten for Christmas. 

The Rod - Fuji butt cap, X rubber over cork tape, American Tackle "Slim" aluminum reel seat, Fuji K guides, Fuji SIC top... For the DE surf, this setup works great in the 2-5 oz range. Looking forward to seeing it sling 3 oz metal in the surf for blues. Hopefully, this weekend I can report that I have actually caught a gamefish with it...

Sandcrab


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

What size gathering guide and running guides on your conventional? K guides are both spinning/conventional? I ask because I'm building a spinning 11'. So far I have 30L - 20J - 8J....running guides. Surprisingly it lines up okay this way but the 30L is 32" from the reel. I might switch to a taller 30J to get it a bit closer.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Black Fuji BKWAG guides ("K" guides) in 25-20-16-16-12-12-12 and a Fuji BMGAT 12/9 size tip top for conventional. 24" from butt to bottom of reel seat.


----------



## gman1253 (Nov 9, 2008)

Sandcrab - 

Weren't you asking about this blank a year or two ago. Is this a second one or is it the first one you built? I have factory Omega in garage (for like a year or so) that I still have to cast. 

Good luck with it & let us know how you lke it!

Manny


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

gman1253 said:


> Sandcrab -
> 
> Weren't you asking about this blank a year or two ago. Is this a second one or is it the first one you built? I have factory Omega in garage (for like a year or so) that I still have to cast.
> 
> ...


This be the same rod. I had 3 other rods to build before I did this one. Finally got time to finish it. Married it up to a Akios 656 SCM reel that I got for Christmas. This just may be the perfect DE surf rod in the 2-4 oz... This setup SMOKES 2 or 3 oz!

Working on another one now - 9' ultralight spinning made from a 2 wt fly rod blank. Should be able to sling 1/8 oz lures a long way...

Sandcrab


----------

